# growing sword plants



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

do you need co2 to grow sword plants our is metricide ok


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

No, they do like root tabs or Jobe spikes though. Generally swords are fairly slow growing.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

where's the best place to get a good price on root tabs / spikes?

and how do you get them to make babies? i have one thats grown huge but it just sits there and doesn't spread out to make more plants...


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't need CO2 but they are heavy sybstrate feeders so either rich substrate or as mentioned, root tabs

I believe there is a thread about DIY roots tabs. Just do a search


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

also Pat (Mykiss) from Canadian aquatics has root tabs for 10 for $5 if you are lazy like me and want a easy way. mine grow in eco-complete and they seen to be doing ok. When I got baby's from mine there was some growing off the bulb that i just separated.


----------

